# This Lilly plant....



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

Is seems to be taking over my tank and blacking out alot of light. If I cut off some leaves, will it still sprout new ones? And where do I cut it from..at the bulb or at the leaf. I like it but some of the leaves streatch 1/2 way across the top of the tank. I though dwarf lilly was supposed to be small, aparently not.

Also anybody know what the brownish plants in the front are? I didn't order them but they were included in my order. It kinda looks ike the red plant in the middle but the needle leaves are different. Red foxtail of some sort?


----------



## paloverde (Nov 9, 2012)

Hi, they are only dwarf if you prevent the leafs from reaching the surface,in a 10? gal that happens really fast. Trim the leaf stem at the bulb. Really nice assortment of plants. I have seen those red stem plants and I am having brain cramps and just can't think of the name.The lilies will keep sending out new leafs until the bulb goes dormant.


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

It's a 20 gallon long. I kinda wish it was a bit taller, I got one foxtail stem this is about 2 feet long and most plants I see seem to grow pretty tall

I'm hoping the plants do OK as my lighting isn't anything special. I put root tabs by each of the plants. Hopefully that will help and I use API leafzone as well.


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

Lilies do that once you let it know it's allowed o reach the surface. I've heard of cutting of lily pads and allowing them to sprout new plants. I did that with with my banana lily. But I'm not sure if you can do it with the dwarf tiger lily.


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

Hmmm...I suppose I cut one one of the pads and see if something grows in place of it. I really like the plant but my tank isn't tall enough for it


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

I think you have a boy in there...


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

MistersMom said:


> I think you have a boy in there...


Yeah, but he doesn't bother the females and has been together with them. Tiki knows the risks, but he has grown up with the girls, so it may be fine.

You can cut pretty much to the bulb, don't cut into the bulb though.


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

Oh okay lol.


----------



## babystarz (Aug 3, 2012)

I'm having the same problem XD I am planning to either sell mine to someone with a bigger tank or prune the heck out of it.


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

Yup - there is indeed a male in there. I got him and 3 very young "females" from petco and originally put them in a 10 gallon and then moved them to the 20G. Turned out he was mislabled and was in fact a very young VT male. I am aware of the risks but really, ANY bettas together is a risk. I haven't seen much aggresive behavior between any of them. I keep a close watch on them and will remove him if need be. But for now he can stay. 

I love having real plant but wish I had better lighting and a co2 thing.


----------



## babystarz (Aug 3, 2012)

Tikibirds said:


> Yup - there is indeed a male in there. I got him and 3 very young "females" from petco and originally put them in a 10 gallon and then moved them to the 20G. Turned out he was mislabled and was in fact a very young VT male. I am aware of the risks but really, ANY bettas together is a risk. I haven't seen much aggresive behavior between any of them. I keep a close watch on them and will remove him if need be. But for now he can stay.
> 
> I love having real plant but wish I had better lighting and a co2 thing.


I hear ya, I've found a great option for lighting is to buy slightly damaged lights direct from wholesalers on eBay. I got two totally functional setups with dual bulbs for $50 each:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/290742775610?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


The brackets on both of mine were installed upside down but they don't produce much excess heat so I keep them sitting directly on the tops of my 20 long tanks. They're slightly too long so they jut out from the sides, but I don't really care


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

I wouldn't mind if they were a tad too long. The light I have is made for the 20 long BUT there is like a 2 inch gap on each end where there is no light.


----------

